# Night vision scopes



## ollydon1 (Apr 28, 2009)

New to night hunting for rabbits, looking to buy a night vision scope but don't know anything about them. Will be hunting at ranges from 8 mtr to 50 mtr - with either air rifle or rimfire any help much appreciated

Olly


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

uhhh well never hunted rabits at night. and theres no point in mountin a night vision scope to a 22 or exspecially and air rifle. i hope you have alot of CASH cuz they are really expensive. i understand for coyotee but i would do some more thinkin man. but its yer choice.


----------



## ollydon1 (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks for that. I'm on a time limit as it's a golf course and can't be there until golfers have left!! and its a small course so nothing bigger than a 22 would be viable.


----------



## bigpipesT (Apr 12, 2009)

ohhhh ok now yer talkin i get ya. like i said before though its not worth it for a 22. just get a nice 22 and good moon light and u should be set.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm going to disagree with bigpipes just a little bit.

Ollydon1,

If you're thinking of going out and getting a night vision scope for your .22, then just make sure you get good rings that will mount to your .22. That way when you move up to bigger game with a bigger rifle, say hogs with a .270, you'll be able to mount your nightscope on your other rifle and go after them at night, too. Not to mention all the other animals you can shoot at night, depending on where you are. (coyotes, armadillos, grounhogs, etc.)

The cost is up to you, really. If you don't think it's worth it, don't get it, but if you're going to actually use it and get some fun & meat out of it, go ahead and get one. Just make sure you get plenty of batteries for whatever model you use, and buy good batteries; those scopes go through cheap ones very fast.

:sniper:


----------

